# Working or Show type Cocker?



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello all 

Me again, still on our hunt for the elusive breeder of our dreams 

Much as I have read (and read, and read!) I was wondering if you lovely lot could give me first hand experience regarding your Cockapoos temperament 

I'm particularly interested in whether or not there is a difference in the temperament and energy levels between cockapoos from a working type cocker compared to a show type. 

Any thoughts you have and can share will be much appreciated


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I don't think it make any difference. Mine are from show cockers and have high energy levels and lovely temperaments, but I think that describes most cockapoos.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you 

I was chatting to a friend about getting a cockapoo and she said 'make sure it's from a show type, the working type cockapoo are too highly strung' 

I just wondered if it's one of those throw away comments or if it had basis I guess. 

Thanks Tessy


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We had a working cocker growing up, who was no more highly strung than a show cocker. But I know a working cocker now who is pretty highly strung - I think it's more down to the individual dog.

Tilly is from a show cocker mum and she has oodles of energy. I took her on an 8 mile hike in the summer and by the evening she was up for going out to the park for another walk! 

Maybe Christine could advise as she has one of each x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Both mine are from working cocker mums but have completely different energy levels! Nellie has always been very energetic and needs to have 3 walks a day. She is so much fun and always wants to learn. 
Meg is totally chilled and although quite playful with Nellie isn't bothered if she goes out for a walk or not. In fact sometimes she refuses to go out with us and will just go off and snooze. I love both of them but I think Nellie is more fun ssshhh I didn't really say that!! 

Both are obedient, cuddly, devoted and friendly


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Lottie 

Yes, am wondering if there is anything to it. To be fair am not sure it would swing me either way but it would be nice to know if there was a marked difference in temperament


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Both mine are from working cocker mums but have completely different energy levels! Nellie has always been very energetic and needs to have 3 walks a day. She is so much fun and always wants to learn.
> Meg is totally chilled and although quite playful with Nellie isn't bothered if she goes out for a walk or not. In fact sometimes she refuses to go out with us and will just go off and snooze. I love both of them but I think Nellie is more fun ssshhh I didn't really say that!!


 just shows I guess that it's down to the personality of the individual 

Out of interest, were they from the same breeder?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know many people choose their pups by colour, but temperment is really more important. We needed a dog who could keep up with a very busy choatic life, a lot of time spent outdoors and some long canoe trips. A quiet relaxed dog would find us brutal to live with. On the other hand Rufus would be completely neurotic in a quiet family who love sedentary activities. 

You might try to find a breeder who chooses puppies for particular families only after six weeks, so the temperment is a good match for you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both my girls are working, both completely different and not highly strung. High energy but are happy as long as they get their walks and training. Your friend is not correct, working cockers are real pleasers, yes they need stimulation but they are wonderful dogs and of course make one half of an amazing cockapoo.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Both mine are from working cocker mums but have completely different energy levels! Nellie has always been very energetic and needs to have 3 walks a day. She is so much fun and always wants to learn.
> Meg is totally chilled and although quite playful with Nellie isn't bothered if she goes out for a walk or not. In fact sometimes she refuses to go out with us and will just go off and snooze. I love both of them but I think Nellie is more fun ssshhh I didn't really say that!!
> 
> Both are obedient, cuddly, devoted and friendly


May well be that Meg gets all the exercise that she needs at home with Nellie, she is still quite young 

Don't forget that any cockapoo you get is presumably going to be 50% poodle! I know a chap with a pedigree poodle that he descibes as Tigger on Speed  Poodles are bright active dogs in their own rights. 
Temperament is vital. 
Meet the mum of the pups and if possible the dad. 
The breeder will have an idea of the characters of the pups - be aware that when you visit if you only do so once, you may see the pups after they have eaten when they are belly full and snoozie, or after a sleep when they are growly and playful.
Whichever pup you eventually choose will benefit from kind, consistent training based on positive reinforcement, exercise and plenty of socialisation.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Fairlie 

Yes am trying to find a breeder that ticks our boxes and one that did temperament testing would be wonderful.

Becoming a bit disillusioned to be honest 

Even the few breeders we have found that seem to tick all the boxes then say they charge £950 plus. Friends that have dogs and don't approve of 'designer dogs' (I hate that phrase) keep reminding me I could go to a KC registered breeder and get a cocker spaniel for far less, with papers and a traceable health history. In my head £850 was my max and even that was my max for what is effectively a cross breed. After a few months of research I am starting to wonder.

I don't know. I am so drawn to the cockapoo, they draw me in like no other dog but I _am_ starting to feel like most breeders are cashing in on their popularity


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> May well be that Meg gets all the exercise that she needs at home with Nellie, she is still quite young
> 
> Don't forget that any cockapoo you get is presumably going to be 50% poodle! I know a chap with a pedigree poodle that he descibes as Tigger on Speed  Poodles are bright active dogs in their own rights.
> Temperament is vital.
> ...


Yes I agree with Marzi! I know quite a few poodles on speed. In fact we were out recently and met an apricot mini poodle and a liver working cocker (could have taken the cocker home ). 

The cocker was fixated on its owner, they were playing frisbee. It was amazing to watch, such a lovely relationship between dog and owner. Clearly an owner who has invested a lot of time in training. The owner said they play frisbee for an hour every day as well as a 5 mile walk 

Then the poodle, who was equally lovely but running around like a maniac  not listening to his owner at all!  Made me smile. The poodles owner said he needs 3 walks every day and one is always off lead where he can get rid of his energy. She said he is very good and does listen usually but needs to have his run about, where he just zones out. She said he also barks at everything 

Both dogs were just over 2 years old! My two were horizontal compared with those dogs. Just shows you never know, it's partly down to the training and relationship with the owner. Every one is different.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Just shows you never know, it's partly down to the training and relationship with the owner. Every one is different.


I think this is so true and a great point, thank you


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Marzi said:


> May well be that Meg gets all the exercise that she needs at home with Nellie, she is still quite young
> 
> Don't forget that any cockapoo you get is presumably going to be 50% poodle! I know a chap with a pedigree poodle that he descibes as Tigger on Speed  Poodles are bright active dogs in their own rights.
> Temperament is vital.
> ...


Sorry I missed your post Marzi! I think you posted as I was doing my slow typing on a phone  great advice re seeing the litter, it's a snapshot really isn't it? A glimpse of them and maybe not a true reflection


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Marzi said:


> May well be that Meg gets all the exercise that she needs at home with Nellie, she is still quite young


Ah could be  Although Meg is still completely the chilled one and Nells the hyper one exercise or not!

Totally agree about the poodle though. Nellies dad the poodle was very 'hyper' when I went to visit and her mum really laid back. I think Nellie takes after her dad


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Cockerpoo said:


> just shows I guess that it's down to the personality of the individual
> 
> Out of interest, were they from the same breeder?


No different breeders


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am sure once you get your Cockapoo puppy, and it becomes part of the family and you adjust to each other - it will be a match made in heaven.
I don't think any one of us would swap our cockapoos, they have this sneaky way of invading your life & soul!
I will look forward to hearing you've found the right puppy x


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Cockerpoo said:


> Hello all
> 
> Me again, still on our hunt for the elusive breeder of our dreams
> 
> ...


I heard this also and decided on a show cocker as I wanted a dog to fit in with our lifestyle and I thought a working cocker cross might be too much of a handful. In fact when I was looking I posted the exact same question as yours and of course, there were many people who said there was no difference. So much depends on the mum and dad - there's only so much research you can do!


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

RangerC said:


> So much depends on the mum and dad - there's only so much research you can do!


Very true  thank you


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy is show cocker/min poodle large licences breeder.
I would say she is inclined to be hyper at times. We exercise with a "working" cocker and she runs him off his feet. He has to keep stopping to rest. When we get home she is off on a doodle dash indoors or out in the garden. She then suddenly collapses and sleeps. She has recently been clipped right back and definitely more poodly. She is the one that instigates play with and will pester you to play by keep bringing her toys to you. She also likes to cuddle up to you.
Did not meet parents only photo of mum.
Boycie is working cocker/min poodle breeder farmer and vet.
When you say "working cocker" is this is what the breeder says or are they truly working. Boycie comes from a long line of field champions his mum is a field champion and is still working. She only had time off to have and wean her litter.
She was calm obedient and friendly. This all shows in Boyciies temperament. He constantly follows me and sits by my side if waiting for next command. He has been easy to train and know what he has to do. When out he runs with the other two but has trouble keeping up with them he is only five months and will come back to sit by my side if I stop walking. I have not had to tell him to do this.
At home he is quiet obedient easy to toilet train. Not at all hyper. Did not meet dad but other forum member did and apparently he was laid back and friendly.
I would say the parents and not to be forgotten the grandparents pay a big part in the temperament. Of course if you don't have boundaries for your puppy it can wipe out all the good breeding.
I know I spoilt Poppy but I have been more laid back with Boycie. I did not realise this until one day my daughter said do you know what mum Boycie is such a good puppy and he is. Shame it was mums last litter as she is now five years old.
Sorry for long post. Good luck in your search for your puppy.
Ps Poppy was £600 no papers. Boycie £699 all pedigree papers both parents plus all health check papers so you don't have to pay a fortune for your pup.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Poppy is show cocker/min poodle large licences breeder.
> I would say she is inclined to be hyper at times. We exercise with a "working" cocker and she runs him off his feet. He has to keep stopping to rest. When we get home she is off on a doodle dash indoors or out in the garden. She then suddenly collapses and sleeps. She has recently been clipped right back and definitely more poodly. She is the one that instigates play with and will pester you to play by keep bringing her toys to you. She also likes to cuddle up to you.
> Did not meet parents only photo of mum.
> Boycie is working cocker/min poodle breeder farmer and vet.
> ...


Really helpful, thank you  I did wonder the same, when it says working cocker, is it from true workers out on shoots etc or working type that has come from a working cocker kept as a pet? I am thinking though that even kept as pets the working must lean towards wafting to do what it's been bred to do? 

I am thinking the consensus is the parents (and grandparents) has a big part to play 

Yes am hoping to find an ethical, caring health testing breeder that doesn't charge near on £1000. I am thinking now I am best to wait to around the time we're ready and look then. Saves being on a waiting list and being devastated that the timing doesn't quite work out.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmmm, Cockapoo in reply to your posts, yes I know what you mean about the waiting lists and considerable amount of money involved...not to mention of deposits up to £250 some even charge to go on a list. I am beginning to wonder about a hobby/local breeder on petshome website when we are ready for a puppy. Just concerned all the health checks/papers are done and making sure paperwork is correct.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Penelope said:


> Hmmm, Cockapoo in reply to your posts, yes I know what you mean about the waiting lists and considerable amount of money involved...not to mention of deposits up to £250 some even charge to go on a list. I am beginning to wonder about a hobby/local breeder on petshome website when we are ready for a puppy. Just concerned all the health checks/papers are done and making sure paperwork is correct.


I got both of mine off petsathome web site. You just have to be vigilant in vetting the adds. When searching I particularly noted the photos especially the background. Same background different litters different telephone numbers a lot of times last puppy in litter. I did make telephone enquiries on a couple out of curiosity and was told that the advert was incorrect and the puppy was in a different location.
Daughter of a friend went to view a pug when she got to the address a car was waiting outside the occupants got out and said they could take her to the puppy. She obviously refused to go and they drove off the occupants of the house did not know anything about it. She reported it to the website. Apprarently these puppies are being bought in from abroad they have papers but only from country of origin.
After all this I still ended getting Poppy from a large licenced breeder. I had driven a long way so looked at the puppies I was prepared to walk away The puppies were lovely well grown and kept in clean conditions. I bought Poppy and she is a delight and I have had no health problems with her so far.
My second puppy I googled the breeder which gave me a lot of info on her and even her husband.
Good luck in your searching


----------

